# Finally building new pier



## bayouboy350 (Feb 4, 2011)

I put it off long enough and it finally fell in so it's time to build a new pier. I settled on a t-pier because I'm tired of thinking about it. I am building it taller because the water comes up on it all the time.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Your lucky to live somewhere that needs a new dock.Orta be a fun project.


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sounds like you have your work cut out for you.....have fun...at least its a good reason to drink beer!


----------



## bayouboy350 (Feb 4, 2011)

peckerwood said:


> Your lucky to live somewhere that needs a new dock.Orta be a fun project.


I actually have two places on the water and I find myself working too much while everyone else is out fishing. Yea, I know something is wrong there! It's been a slow project so far because of family stuff going on but I hope to get a lot done this weekend weather permitting.


----------



## bayouboy350 (Feb 4, 2011)

FISHINFOOL87 said:


> Sounds like you have your work cut out for you.....have fun...at least its a good reason to drink beer!


It hasn't been bad so far but I did have to go buy longer 4x4's because I pushed them about 4 feet in myself without even putting the driver on it. Went to 12' post instead of 10' so I could get down to some hard ground. Who needs a reason to drink some cold beer!? LOL


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Good thing you did not get hurt, you a very lucky to live where you need a pier. What body of water is your pier on the water looks good.


----------



## bayouboy350 (Feb 4, 2011)

FISHROADIE said:


> Good thing you did not get hurt, you a very lucky to live where you need a pier. What body of water is your pier on the water looks good.


This one is on Oyster Creek. And yes we did have a close call but no one was hurt. I was on the old pier measuring for the new one and my wife walked down with my 1yr old and the whole right side fell in. I was close enough to the side and my butt landed right on the rail, and my wife jumped back onto the walkway.

The water isn't too bad. It's muddy at times but it's really cool and not uncommon to catch trout, reds, flounder, catfish, and bass at the same time.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

That is a self satisfying project, thanks for sharing photos. 

I built my pier by jetting the posts in using a pressure washer. Just wanted to share that trick if you hit hard ground. 

I framed a 40' long L pier with 8'x16' end landing over a Labor Day weekend. In about 4' water, lake was low. I held a .60 CCA post in one hand and held the pressure washer wand with the other and jetted a hole. Posts went right in, I later dropped a bucket of sand around them when plumbed level. 

The wife ran the pressure washer for me and burned the leeches off my hard to reach parts. She always laughed when asking if that little tiny shriveled thing was a leech she should burn and drop off . 

I ran 110V in conduit then decked it with composite lumber- choice deck. 

Have fun,
RFA


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

My opinion is that driving is better than jetting. Drive it into the hard ground a foot or more if possible. Are the 4 X's your using rated for in ground contact?


----------



## skeeterfish (Dec 17, 2010)

71 Fish said:


> My opinion is that driving is better than jetting. Drive it into the hard ground a foot or more if possible. Are the 4 X's your using rated for in ground contact?


Definitely are, aggravating these home stores don't know the difference and would sell that material to a guy building a pier!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Looking good. It's surprisingly easy to jet posts with just a water hose and one of those brass non-adjustable spigot things.


----------



## bayouboy350 (Feb 4, 2011)

71 Fish said:


> My opinion is that driving is better than jetting. Drive it into the hard ground a foot or more if possible. Are the 4 X's your using rated for in ground contact?


I agree with you also on jetting. I have everything to jet them in and was prepared to use it if I had to but these poles went in without much fuss. I pushed these in 3-4 feet myself and hammered them another 2-3 feet into hard ground. Ive seen peoples whole piers floating down the bayou during a flood where thay didn't go down deep enough and the high water floated them right out. I am afraid that jetting them in would leave them too loose where the same thing would happen during a flood. I just bought all treated wood from McCoys. not sure of the amount of treatment but the bugs and water tear them up more than anything from what I've seen. All the ones I've pulled out were still like new under ground and ate up under the water line.

I am using stainless 16D ring shank nails also If anyone is wondering. That has been the main failure with the piers at both places is the nails rusting out before and wood rots out.


----------



## bayouboy350 (Feb 4, 2011)

Got some more done on the pier last weekend. all the outside poles are in and outer frame. The rest I should be able to do on the pier instead of from the boat. I'm not happy with the depth of the outside poles so I'm going to sink another row of 12' poles down the middle even with the deck to give some extra support. 
The 4x4's Im using came from Home Depot because McCoys was closed on Sunday and they do say they are approved for ground contact, fresh water immersion, and salt water splash. The ones I bought from McCoys that were too short only say ground contact.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

looks great


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I bet you get many years of use and fun outta that dock.Good job!


----------



## bayouboy350 (Feb 4, 2011)

It's going good, ran out of nails again. Going to get 4th 5lb box of stainless ring nails at $43 a box. Putting in the post for the ramp was tricky but we figured it out. Drove the bottom ones all the way down with the pile driver and drilled the top ones 4ft and drove them the rest. The pictures do not show how steep it really was on the slope of the bank.


----------



## bayouboy350 (Feb 4, 2011)

More Pics. Any Ideas for some good spotlights to install? Have some 400w industrial lights but they are flood.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

What about some LED lighting?? Pier looks great!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Looks great!!! Many years of enjoyment ahead out there. Good job.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I think I saw two little boys in your pictures. Thinking the same thing i'm thinking. Wait til dad is done and we can get our bikes and jet off the end of this sucker. Wish I was there buddy. LOL. Good looking job.


----------



## bayouboy350 (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't give them any ideas...Wait, I might have to try that myself! 

Thanks for the compliments! maybe the weather will let me get some more done this weekend.


----------

